#  .     -   ?

## id104533792

.  :           .  .        (      ).    ,    -    .    -     . 
 ,      -     .   .
   / 25.01.18
    02.02.2018
 :

_     .    -  24.01.2018         -  ()    ,  .
 .1 .1.2    54-   22.05.2003   -        ()                        ,   ,   .                .
 , -    ,       -             .    ,  - ,        ,    -     ,  ,   ,            ,      . 
  ,           10  11   :    ., . ,  525,  : +(383)271-59-94,                . 

.  ,

   2                                                                                         	

                   ._ 

        -        .    - "    !".  ,   . "   ,    !".  ,        "". 
 ,   ,       ,      .  ,      .    ,    .   ""?       ? 
  -    . 
   -       ?  1 (8,3 )        .

  ,  .

----------


## OLGALG

01.07.2018.       /  .   -  .
    -     -   .

----------


## id104533792

,   ,  : "         ".     ,     :   (    ),     -,          /.    -   ,   - ,     .     - ,          .       "   ".           ( ,   -     ,           ).  ,     .  , ""  ?   ?

        -     ,   .           /.     .   "   ".

----------


## OLGALG

*id104533792*,       -    01.07.2018. -     - "  ,   ." 
 -  -   (          ) 
      .

----------


## id104533792

01.07.2018   .

   ,   ,      .  1    .
   .   .

----------

,     

   ,     100   ,

----------


## .

> 


  ,  ,   290-.                :Wink:

----------


## id104533792

,      .  :
_9.  ,            22  2003  N 54- "  -        ()      " ( ,         )    - ,       1  2018 ._
      ,   ,  ,          .   .  01.07.2018.         290-        .
,         ,      ?      -  .
     290-?

            -        9  7  290-.

..    -,  - .  .       .

,        ?      ?      .    .?

----------

> 290-?


   .   /      ( ),      -  (  54 16 )
        .   .
   , .
  -  ,    -  ,    .,     .. 
!



> ..    -,  - .  .       .


    -     .  (     )    .    .  ,      ,   ,  ,      .

----------


## id104533792

[QUOTE=

    -     .  (     )    .    .  ,      ,   ,  ,      .[/QUOTE]

     ?   ,     -  - ,     .
      -    ,        .               .

       ,    .,       (   ,     ,  ).   -         .        . ..     ().
    - (   ,      1,           ,     ).     ,    .

----------


## .

> 


 -     .    54-      ,  .




> 


 ?         .

----------


## id104533792

> -     .    54-      ,  .
> 
>  ?         .


     )
         ,   "  .."  ", "  ",   ".

----------

> ,  ,   290-.


  ,    ,    .

----------

> )


, ,  .

----------


## .

> ,    ,    .


   ?     ?    ?       ?  :Frown:

----------

> ?     ?


  ,  - .       ,     ,  ,     .   ,  ,    -,      ,   ,   ,   .




> ?


  ,    ""    .

----------

> ,    ""    .


 ,    !

----------

21  2017 . N -3-20/1911

  ,  , ,          12.11.2016 N 1173 "          "       -     -      .

     ,    1  1.2    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -        ()      " (     03.07.2016 N 290- "      "  -        ()     "      " ( -   N 290-)) ( -   N 54-) -                  ,   ,    N 54-.

  5  1.2   N 54-  -         ,      ()      ,   ,           ()          ,     ()                ,   ()   .              .

    19  3    27.06.2011 N 161- "   "    -    () ,        ,                   - ,   ,     ,     .

   ,    N 54- ( ,         N 290-)   ,    -  ,            ()        ,   .

  9  7   N 290-  ,           N 54- ( ,         N 290-)    - ,       01.07.2018.

 ,           (   )      ,        N 54- ( ,         N 290-)     - ,   -   01.07.2018.

 ,    8  7   N 290-    ,  ,   ,    -           ,    N 54- ( ,         N 290-),  01.07.2018.

      ,          - ,   ,       ,              ,     .




2 
..

----------


## .

> 


   .   , ,             290-,   1     




> 21  2017 . N -3-20/1911


   -.    ?  :Frown:   -    290-    ,     .        
  ,      ?  :Frown:

----------

> , ,             290-,   1


 , , ,        .

----------

> ,      ?


 .

----------


## .

> .


   ,     ?




> , , ,        .


  ,   http://www.klerk.ru/doc/466611/
     .     ...

----------

> .


    ...    05.12.2017,    .

----------


## .

** ,     .  ,

----------


## id104533792

** , 
 ,   :
http://online-kassa.pro/zakon/kak-ot...o-beznalu.html
http://online-kassa.pro/zakon/kassov...o-beznalu.html

----------

*id104533792*, 
  .

----------


## id104533792

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4AnfLE5pPQ
   ,      54-

----------


## id104533792

. , ,           2018.
        .         "   01.07.18   ?" ,     "     ".

----------


## .

*id104533792*, -,      . -,          :Wink:

----------

,    .

----------

>>>  -.    ?

    "-"
    "   "

       )  ..   " "    

,            ,    ,    " ".

----------


## .

> "-"


  ?        ,      




> )  ..   " "


 .    -     .    ,     .
       ,  .

----------


## voronmih62

,                     01.07.2018      - ?         .  ?

----------

*voronmih62*, 
   .

----------


## chih

,                /     ?

----------


## .



----------


## voronmih62

,             ""        ,     ...             01.07.2018   ?  :Smilie: )))

----------

> ,             ""        ,     ...             01.07.2018   ? )))


     ,      .
 ,       ,      (    -    ).

----------


## 2009

> -       ?  1 (8,3 )        .
> 
>   ,  .


      ? 
           51  90.01.2  5000 . ???
  ,    ,         ???      ???

----------

> .    -     .    ,     .
>        ,  .


 ,                             ?

----------


## .

1  2018    .

----------


## zhns

.  :Smilie: )    " "  . 

   .: 
      .     ,   ,       .    ? 

-     ,       . -    ,    .   .         "/ "  .       .   .   ? ? 

   ,  , , , ,   ..      ? 

   ,        ,  .      . 
       :       ,           . ? 

       .  ? 

      .   ?     ? 


   ...         ,        :Wink:

----------


## A

> -     ,       .


     ,   . -

----------


## A

>

----------


## LenSpb

[QUOTE=zhns;54953924]     .  :Smilie: )    " "  . 

,   2017    29 .  30      ,        2018.(      )  -  ?    .       .

----------


## 77

> -     ,       .


  !!!
      -  !



> -    ,    .   .


 ,    ?         ?



> "/ "  .


     ?
   -       -     .



> .   .   ? ?


..    ?    .             . 




> ,  , , , ,   ..      ?


    .  -       ,           . 




> ,        ,  .      .


 



> :       ,           . ?


    -     .        -   -  .




> .  ?


     ?          , , .





> .   ?     ?


   ,  .




> ...         ,


  -  ,   .

----------


## .

> -  !


  :Wink:    -    ,    ,   ,           .




> ?


  ?       ,     -   ?  ))




> 


          ?  ,      .      "  ".      .   . ,   , -      :Wink: 




> -  ,   .


  -      .

----------


## A

,     ,     .   - .

----------


## A

,       /,    .

----------


## .

> ,


        .     ,   ,   .

----------


## A



----------


## A

.  ,   .

----------


## .

> 


  :Smilie:               ,    ,     ))



> .


           .       .

----------


## A

,  ,          ,             ,    /            .

----------


## .

> ,  ,


  ?  :Wink:

----------


## A

,        . 

!    .

----------


## .

-?



> 16.   ,   
> 
> 1.  ,       ,             ,  .


   ,        . 
      .     ,

----------


## A

16.   ,   

1.  ,       ,             ,  


  .

    , "            ",       , ...  !

----------


## A

,               ,          .

----------


## .

> 


 -     ,       ,   .    ,        ( ,      ),          .




> 


        -.        .      ,     ,      .     . ,  ,  .
    -    .

----------


## A

,     ,  ?

----------


## zhns

> !!! .
>       -  !


 ?   -  ,    .   /. 
            - ? 




> ,    ?         ?


   ?  -    -  .     ? 




> ?
>    -       -     .


  .   ,       :Smilie: )) 




> ..    ?    .             .


     . 
. -             ,   /  .  .          . 




> .  -       ,           .


        .       -    .   ,     . 

        .     ,      . ,   /.      . 




> 


,           . 





> ?          , , .


  ?      .    ,  , . 




> ,  .


, .          ,  . 




> -  ,   .


  ,    .     :Smilie: ))))))

----------


## .

> ,     ,  ?


..       ? ))     .         :Wink:

----------


## ˸

)
       ()      ( )    "-".         ?    ?       ,   1        .              .   ?

----------


## A



----------


## zhns

> )
>        ()      ( )    "-".         ?    ?       ,   1        .              .   ?


     24 : 


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4AnfLE5pPQ
>    ,      54-


      ,   - ,       " ".

----------

...

----------


## A

-,      ,          . ,  .    .

----------


## A

,       /  ,          ?          /,   ?

----------


## 77

> ,       /  ,          ?          /,   ?


!   54     ,   . 
      ,         ,        !

----------


## A

.

     .     ,   ?  ?  ,  ! 

          .   ,    -       .

----------


## zhns

> ,       /  ,          ?          /,   ?


    /   ?

----------


## A

, , ,   .

           !      ,  ,  ,  .    )))


,   ...

----------


## .

> , , ,   .


 



> ,  ,  ,  .    ))


      ,    -    .

----------



----------


## .

> 


 ,  .             :Wink:

----------


## 77

> ,       /  ,          ?


      ,    ,     .   ,          ,     ,    -     .
               !
     ?

----------


## A

....

----------


## 77

> ....

----------


## LenSpb

[QUOTE=LenSpb;54953990]


> . )    " "  . 
> 
> ,   2017    29 .  30      ,        2018.(      )  -  ?    .       .


 -   :      ?

----------


## A

,              ,    ...

----------


## zhns

[QUOTE=LenSpb;54955843]


> -   :      ?


      ,         .    ?

----------


## querty

> ,               ,          .


             .

----------

[QUOTE=LenSpb;54955843]


> -   :      ?


,     .  1  ,  ,    .
 1   ,     1 .
     ,              .

----------


## ulan

!   ,   .        , ,  , , ,  ,    ,    .   -   01.07.2018?

----------


## Olya09

*ulan*,           !
    ,     -      .         .  ,

----------


## Olya09

> ,              .


       (      )       .    ,

----------


## Olya09

:          .

:



 2  2018 . N 03-01-15/6172

           -  ( - )  .
    1  1.2    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -        ()      " (     03.07.2016 N 290- "      "  -        ()     "      " ( -   N 290-)) ( -   N 54-)                  ,   ,    N 54-.
  1.1   N 54-             ()      ,  ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  .
  19  3    27.06.2011 N 161- "   " ( -   N 161-)    -    () ,        ,                   - ,   ,     ,     .
    3  16.1    07.02.1992 N 2300-1 "   "    (, )               ()    (, )    ,       ,         .
          ,         ()       ,                .
       9  2   N 54-                  ()  .
  9  7   N 290-,       ,      N 54- ( ,         N 290-),    ,       01.07.2018.
   ,    N 54- ( ,         N 290-)   ,                ,   .
 ,           (   ),        N 54- ( ,         N 290-)    ,     01.07.2018.
  ,            "   - "        ,  ,     ,    ,        ,         .
 ,           ,   ,      .        07.08.2007 N 03-02-07/2-138     -               ,   ,    .


..
02.02.2018

----------


## zhns

"** " ? 
   ,              . 
   ?   . 
      ? 
    ? 
       ? 
 :Smilie: ))

----------


## kungi

.   .   ,                .   ,   ?    .  ,   .  ,       1    ,     /   ,   ,      . - ,     ?

----------

(       ,   -    ).      ,        (..  -   ,    ,     !!!,         - !)    : .......   ,     - ,       54-  22.05.2003., ,       -        (), -   . 
,      ,      , ..      .   -          ,      !!!    ,      .

----------

,      ,     01.07.18,  .       .    .

1.   , ()         ,    ,              ( ,   -    ),      - ? 
2.                  (   ,  -    ,   ).     ,          

 - .. , ,          ,     01.07.18..    ... ..

----------

> ,              ( ,   -    ),


  ,       /      .                /    .         ,      .




> (   ,  -    ,   )


    .

  :       ?

----------

> .


       50       ,

----------


## 777

> ?


.   .     ,      ....     .

----------


## 777

> 50


       /.        .

----------

200      ?

----------

> 200      ?


 , ?))))

----------


## (*_*)

.

----------


## (*_*)

22.06.2018, 14:19 #93
   "  ,       /      .                /    .         ,      ."
..
    ?           ,   .     ?

----------


## 5

> 1.   , ()         ,    ,              ( ,   -    ),      - ? 
> 
>  - .. , ,          ,     01.07.18..    ... ..


  ,       .

----------


## degna

> 


 

3)   -  ,    ,

----------


## Perfect

> ,       .


 ,        . 
   .  .         /.

----------


## .

*Perfect*, ,   ,     .     .

----------


## 1

> ,        . 
>    .  .         /.


        ,     2019

   ,      " ",    .

----------


## Perfect

> *Perfect*, ,   ,     .     .





> .     9  2  54-.
> ,    54-                  .                   .         12.10.2017 .  03-01-15/66780,  28.04.2017  03-01-15/26324.
>         ,        .       54-  290-         .        , ,      01.07.2018 .      . 9 . 7  290-.


 https://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/474241/     ?

     3  2018 .

----------


## .

*Perfect*,  .

----------

> ,     2019
> 
>    ,      " ",    .


 !
 ,  3% ,    -,  1 %.

----------

*.*, 
         ,    ,   //,   01.07.2018  ?

----------


## Perfect

> *Perfect*,  .


     ..         .))

  .    .

    .   , 90%  B2B,    .       ,      ,         ...

----------


## 1

> ..         .))
> 
>   .    .
> 
>     .   , 90%  B2B,    .       ,      ,         ...

----------

> 


,  ,    ?     !   ,  ,   -,      2-3 ,     100000.        .        ?     ?   ?

----------


## Perfect

> 


        ,        ...    ?

----------


## 1

> ,        ...    ?


   ,

-   
"          "
  ,

-,          ,

----------

> ,
> 
> -   
> "          "
>   ,
> 
> -,          ,


  ,        ?    ?

----------

> ,
> 
> -   
> "          "
>   ,
> 
> -,          ,


    !

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,  ,    ?     !   ,  ,   -,      2-3 ,     100000.        .        ?     ?   ?


    .           .          .
  = .. 
  ., ,  ,      ..

----------

:  ()   ( )    /,   ,    ,     .  ?     ?

----------


## piv-piv

, ,    - ,     ,    ?     ,     ,  . ,      , . 

 ,    . ,     , /      . .       .

,     ,        ,  . ?

----------

> - ,     ,    ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

?

----------


## tysh

> ?


 ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

> 


            ,  , ,   ?        ?

----------

/  .     ,     .    !     ,      .   ,       ?    ?  ?

----------

.
-         .       .,            /    .   ?   ?     ,    ?

----------

> .
> -         .       .,            /    .   ?


.  .

----------


## 777

> .  .


   ?  - .  .,    ,   -   .

----------

.  70 %  ,  30%.
,      40 000 ,       12000  .       ?!        .    2- ,   -    , -   ,   /,  ,     .          .

----------


## 777

> .  70 %  ,  30%.
> ,      40 000 ,       12000  .       ?!        .    2- ,   -    , -   ,   /,  ,     .          .


  1   -  , ,  .            . ,     ,     .           -      .  .   ,    .

----------


## SergeyGA

!
  .  6%   /     .       130 . (      408*********).    , ..    ( ). 01.07.18 ,      ?  ?
 !

----------

> !
>   .  6%   /     .       130 . (      408*********).    , ..    ( ). 01.07.18 ,      ?  ?
>  !

----------


## SergeyGA

?   ,   ,     /

----------


## serafima&

.      (((  .  :    ( ),  -     (  ,    .). 
1)     /     ,        , -      -    ,  ?   
2)     /     -      - -   -    ,  ?

----------


## YuliyaL

> /  .     ,     .    !     ,      .   ,       ?    ?  ?


  .   ()   .       .    ?

----------

> .   ()   .       .    ?


,       ? 
 ,          ,           .   ..

----------

:

         -  :       "-".       .    ,        -      2019 .     - ?

----------

> :
> 
>          -  :       "-".       .    ,        -      2019 .     - ?


     .
   ,      .
    ,   ...

----------

> ,        -      2019 .     - ?


, .    ,     ,   ,      .     -    .

----------


## serafima&

:       -     30233  30232,    - 408  409.

----------

> :       -     30233  30232,    - 408  409.


      : "302338106...... 7707083893/ / ../409181754703.../ "      :     ?

----------

> - 408  409.


  ,        -

----------


## SergeyGA

> ,        -


 !
 , ,   .
" !
  .  6%   /     .       130 . (      408*********).    , ..    ( ). 01.07.18 ,      ?  ?
 !"
"       ?   ,   ,     /      "

 !

----------

> ?


   . 14.5

----------


## SergeyGA

> . 14.5


     2?  1/4  1/2?   ?

----------


## 1

> !
>  , ,   .
> " !
>   .  6%   /     .       130 . (      408*********).    , ..    ( ). 01.07.18 ,      ?  ?
>  !"
> "       ?   ,   ,     /      "
> 
>  !


,       


      .

   ,    -     .

----------


## zhns

> ,       
> 
> 
>       .


       .    .           .    ,             ,       .     ,  . 

          ?   ,   ,        ,     ?         ,   .             ?

    .    ?

----------

> ?


       ,     .     ,   ,    . 
      . :Sorry:

----------

!    ,   01.07.2019.   -,         ?

----------


## zhns

> !    ,   01.07.2019.   -,         ?


       01.07.18. 
 ,          .

----------


## MASOL81

> ,          .


      ?

----------

> ?


       .

----------


## MASOL81

> .

----------


## zhns

> ?


1.              .

2.    .      ,     . 

   : 

   .    ?  ,    ,   .    .   ,      ,    .         . , ,   ,    .     ,      email  .  ?             . ,  ,   .    (,   ),    .       .

: http://konturalco.ru/base/andrej-bud...rimeneniyu-kkt

----------


## 777

> .


   -  .   . / .   -    ?    .        //       ?

----------


## 5

> .    ?  ,    ,


    -  (, )     .      ? 
   -        --... !           .

----------

> -  (, )     .      ? 
>    -        --... !           .


 10         ,

----------

> 10         ,


 -,     .  ,     .

----------

> -,     .  ,     .


 
(  ,  ,      ,     ,   , , ,  ,   7%   (   40%)   ,     ,       .. )

----------


## 5

> (  ,  ,      ,     ,   , , ,  ,   7%   (   40%)   ,     ,       .. )


  ,    .    ,      ,    ,            . 
       ,    . ,    ? Ÿ    .

----------

> ,    .    ,      ,    ,            . 
>        ,    . ,    ? Ÿ    .


   10 ,     5 ,       ,              

    ,     ,  ,   .

----------

> ,    . ,    ? Ÿ    .


   ,     " ".




> 10 ,     5 ,       ,


   .    45 ,  ,    .    50,    ,       .     ,    55  63.   ,  .

----------


## _

> ,    . ,    ? Ÿ    .

----------

> 


   .   ,     .  .

----------

> .  .


    , -     ,     .

----------


## .

> ,     .  .


   .             , 100     -.




> , -     ,     .

----------

> .


  ,  ,      .     -

----------

> ,  ,


,         : ,   ..   ....)

----------


## .

**,    .       ,  -     ,      ,     .
    ,      -    .

----------

> -


 .  -    .

----------


## .

> -    .


 ,    **    .     ? ))

----------

> .     ?


       . ,  , / ,      .

----------


## .

...     .    




> .       ,  -     ,

----------

, 


> **


,   ,            .   " "    .

----------


## .

> ,            .


   .            :Wink: 




> " "    .


   .    .

----------

> 


     .     -                       .                  ....

----------


## .

> -


   -  ,   .



> ....


 , -         .    .     .

----------

> , -         .


   -    2005.    .      -    -.          ,      ...

----------


## .

> .


  .   2005         .    .




> ,      ...


 -     .      .   ,    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Aiki Natali

> -    2005.    .      -    -.          ,      ...


    -   .  big data.     "  "   ...

----------

> ,     .     ,   ,    . 
>       .


  ,    ?

     ,      ..      .  ?     ,    .
  -      ?
   -,    ,   .

----------


## 777

> ,    ?
> 
>      ,      ..      .  ?     ,    .
>   -      ?
>    -,    ,   .


          .

----------

> ,    ?


 



> ,      ..      .  ?


    ?     ,   .        ""

----------

> ?     ,   .        ""


   .  ,     ,   .

  ,            - ?

----------

> ,            - ?


  . 



> ,     ,   .


 ,     ?    .

----------

> . 
> 
>  ,     ?    .


            ,      .

----------

**,   ""  19    :Frown:

----------

> .


 ,  ,    ?

----------


## MASOL81

.     .  ?

----------

!          -      .   ,    ,  .  .       ,     .         ?       .    ?  ?

----------

> !          -      .   ,    ,  .  .       ,     .         ?       .    ?  ?


  ,      ,              ,    ,

----------

> **,   ""  19


(  ,   ,     ,    ..  ,       .

----------

> ,  ,    ?


 ,   ?    .
  "   ".

----------

> .     .  ?


  ...  .

----------

> ...  .


  ...  ...  -  .

*MASOL81*, . .

----------

> .    ?


  ,  -     -   .
    - -   .

----------

> *MASOL81*, . .


 54-  ?             4.3 54-?  ,  ,        ,      ,    4.3 54-?

----------

> ,  -     -   .
>     - -   .


      ....

----------


## 1

> ....


   .
     ,    ,    " ".
      "       ",  ,     ,    "  ".

----------

!       1  2019.    :      .      -?

----------


## 1

> !       1  2019.    :      .      -?

----------

> 


          .   ,      .   - ,     ,     .       ,        -.   , .

----------

> .   ,      .


  . .      .

----------

> . .      .


?

----------

> ?


  161-       :
...
2)      - ,

----------

, ,       -      ...

----------

> , ,       -      ...


 .

----------


## 77

> , ,       -      ...


      54  :Smilie:

----------

> 54


 ,     ,   (((

----------

> ,     ,   (((


  ?

----------

,

----------

> ,


  ?

----------

,       (-),           ?

----------

> ,       (-)?


.

----------


## 1

> ,       (-),           ?


   ,    ,      ?
 ,    "",   ""

  .

----------

> ,    ,      ?
>  ,    "",   ""
> 
>   .


,   .

----------


## Bend

.       ?

----------

.

----------


## Bend

?  ,      ...
            ...

----------


## MASOL81

8800                          
 1  2018       ,  ,     .       -, -,  .    ,    ,     1  2019 .

----------


## 777

...




> **


 




> .


     "" .     . ??

----------


## Bend

> .       ?


 -     8-800-222-22-22 ,           (..   )    ,        ,   !

----------


## MASOL81



----------

> 


,    .

----------


## Bend

,        ,    .

----------


## MASOL81

> ,    .


4.          ,     ,    (       ),          ,     ,         () ,      , , ,         , ,     -     ()     1  2019 .
            ,    8800

----------

> ,    8800


 .

----------

> ,        ,    .


      :  ,              ,     ,        -.

----------


## 1

> 


     0,05 
     ,

----------


## 1

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>      "" .     . ??


 

   ( ) -.
           ,    ,   ,

----------

> 


 .         .

----------


## 1

> .         .


       ,     .
  -  ?

----------

> .         .


     ,

----------

> 


    .

----------


## yalo-ru

,    .   ,

----------


## yalo-ru

.

----------


## -

!
(     :  ,    ).

   ()    ,        ( )  "" (..    4080281).               (   ),      .?  ,        ,           .

----------


## zaratushtra

.       ,      . 

:      (  ),     ,    ,      ,   ,      " "  ,       .    : "   ..     - ".         ,    ,    .

       ?

----------

.     .    ,    .  ?

----------


## degna

> ,       .    : "   ..     - ".


   ,
 :Smilie:

----------

> ,


   .,   ?

----------


## zaratushtra

> ,


 ,   ,          ,       ,      ,      ,   .

----------


## degna

> ,      ,      ,   .


    76,5   ,

----------


## Yanisss

, ,  ,   /  .,     ""  ""?

----------

> ,   /  .,     ""  ""?


 /

----------


## Yanisss

> /


    ""        (   ),      ".  ",      "".  ?

----------

> ?


  .    , ""   .      ,

----------


## Leyla_24

, !  !          .       .
  .     .
 ,         ?
,        "" : 
1.  /../55512345562235,     :  . , ,12-7. 
2.  /../55512345562235,     : .., ,13 
3.  / ../ ,18-24     :  . , ,18-24. 
      ?

----------


## Leyla_24

,          ,            .         . :Confused:   :Hmm:

----------


## Leyla_24

54-. "5.         ,      ()      ,   ,    ""       ()           ( -         ""),     ()                ,   ()   .              ."
   ,  .    , . , -  ..      ?... ..         /     (      ),   .  -?
,          01.07.19     .    .

----------

> ,  .    ...-...?


.

----------


## Leyla_24

> .


 ""    -?

----------

> ""    -?


     - . (     " ..")

----------


## 777

> ,  .    , . , -  ..      ?... ..         /


 -   -    . ,      "",     -   .




> 


   -              .  -    .

----------

> -


  -  . ,  


> -    .


 .    -        (  !)  ? 


> ,      "",     -   .


               ?  ,     .

----------


## Leyla_24

> -   -    .


 ,     .    ,  -       .      ?        -,      .             ?   !

----------


## 777

> -,


      . - - .      .




> ,  -


    .  -   .      .    /.         .
  ,          .

- .  :Dash2:

----------

> .    /.


,   .      54-   .

----------

> ,   .      54-   .


  ....

----------

> ....


  ?

----------

> ?


         .

----------


## 34

,             ,      ,    ,     ,       ?

----------


## Leyla_24

> .


    .   "" ...  1.07.19    ?



> ,          .
> 
> - .


.      .           .      )

----------

> .


     ,         /           ,  ().     ,      .    ,      .  -  ....

----------


## Leyla_24

...        2   ?

----------


## tours_buh



----------

*Leyla_24*,        .      01.07.2019 .    ,   01.07.2019 . .   .      :  /             .          , ..         


             ,     ,     

   - 

 30.11.2018 . N 03-01-15/86863 
       (  05.10.2018)     -   .
    1  1.2    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -       " ( -   N 54-) - ,    -  ( - ),                 ,   ,    N 54-.
   1.1   N 54-       - ,  ,  ()        ()     , , .
               .
      4  4    03.07.2018 N 192- "        "                ,     ,        ()     01.07.2019.
 ,         ,     ,       01.07.2019.
           ( 12  4    03.06.2009 N 103- "      ,   ").         .
     (  ) ,     5.3  5.4  1.2   N 54-      ,      ()              5  5.1  ,   (  )       ,     ,      .
 ,  ,   ,         ,          .
 ,           ,   ,      .        07.08.2007 N 03-02-07/2-138     -               ,   ,    .


..

----------

,                    ( )...
    .   . , -  ?        ( ,  ).
  ,          ..

----------

.  .          .   . 
     ,      ....

----------

> ,                    ( )...


 ,    ,   ...

----------

.  . - ,           . 
    ?(((     (  )   .

----------


## 777

> - ,         *  .* 
>     ?

----------

> 


 1  2019 ?  ?)))

----------


## .

> - ,           .


       .

----------


## .

.     ,    .       (   )     . 51" "  62 "    ".  1.07.19.      .      ?       ?

----------

> (   )     . 51" "  62 "    ".  1.07.19.      .      ?       ?


   ,    -   ?

----------


## Leyla_24

** ,   !!!  !

----------


## mmmarisss

.
  ,     .,     .       -, ..   ,   /    .  , ..      ..         ?     , ?

----------

> ?


  .        .     -  .

----------

> .        .     -  .


  ,  !
    -     ,  ,        .     -      , ,   .
  ,    !

----------


## mmmarisss

> ,    !


  ,      .   2      10.  ,    ,     -       .

----------

> ,      .   2      10.  ,    ,     -       .


  -              "",          ?
       !      ,     ?

----------

. 
, ,        .  ,       . ,  , -..    "",       ?       -  ,   (   07.2018  3,5),        /  -? -  ?     ,   -    .   ,                 ..

----------


## .

** ,     -  ,

----------

, !)

----------

,       . 
      .

   1  2018 . 
   .
       .
       .

      .

,  ?

 "    "    ? 
   "  ".  -       ,         ? 
    ,      ,       ?     .

----------

, !      ...    ...  ,   01.07.19      ,      .       ?      , .         .   .     ?       ?    ,    ?   ..       ...   ,    ? -  -        ?
!

----------


## y.ponomarev

!      54-.  .     ,       .      . .    .

----------

.
                 .  (         .   01.07.2019         .    ,       ?        ?     ?

----------


## .

> ?


      ,       ?

----------

,  . .)))

----------


## Osen'

!
     /    .         ?       .

----------

> ?


.

----------


## Osen'

**,      1,          , ,       ?

----------

. , ,  ..      /  -   ?      ? ?       ?   ?

----------


## .

> /  -   ?


 .   ,

----------

)

----------


## y.ponomarev

54-        . .      1  2019  ?

----------


## Marie

> .   ,


    /        .  ( )? 
  2 :   (  ),   -  (   , , ).

----------


## sirhc

!

     , ..        .  ,      ,    ,        (  . -   ).      ,   :  * //  // // 420000   ...........*,     ..  .

,   ?    ,              ?

----------

> 


     , ""? 


> ?


     ?

----------


## sirhc

> , ""?      ?


,     :Smilie: )   ,     /.      ,   ?     ,   ,     ?   ,       ? -  ...             ,       ...

----------


## sirhc

> , ""?      ?


,     :Smilie: )   ,     /.      ,   ?     ,   ,     ?   ,       ? -  ...             ,       ...

----------

> ,    )   ,     /.      ,   ?


     . 


> ,


. 


> ,     ?


    ? 


> ,


. 


> ?


   "".

----------


## sirhc

> . .     ? .    "".


  ,   -    ,       ,       *   .*
       .

   ?   ,    ,   ?  ?       ?)))

----------

> ,   -    ,       ,       *   .*


  .  ,       -         .


> .


   ,   . 


> ?


.  


> ,


   ,           .    :     ,  .


> ?


. 


> ?)))


  .

----------


## sirhc

> .  ,       -         .   ,   . .     ,           .    :     ,  ..   .


   .    ,   -    -   .
 ,        ...   1  2019      ( .)     . 

** ,   ,    *?*       -     )))

----------

> ,       ,          .
>        .

----------

> 1  2019      ( .)     .


       54-,      ?

----------


## .

*sirhc*,        .        ,   ,        ,    .
    ,  .             
:  ,    ,      ,  .     ,   ,   , ,

----------

> ,   ,        ,    .


     ,    ? 
PS    ,  "     "   .        ,      ,       .       ,    ,   ,   :
1. "  "
2. "  "

----------


## .

> ,    ?


  ,      :Smilie:  




> ,      ,


       .  ,       ,     . ,             ,   .     . 




> 1. "  "
> 2. "  "


  .

----------

> ,


.    : "   ,    ?"


> .


  ? 


> ,       ,     .


             . ..       .      -    ,           .  ,   - , 


> 


.      .          ,        ?    " ",   .    -  :  ,     -      .    . 


> ,   .


  -  


> .


  ?


> 


.

----------


## sirhc

> *sirhc*,        .        ,   ,        ,    .
>     ,  .             
> :  ,    ,      ,  .     ,   ,   , ,



*.*, -,    -   ..       ,      ,    .

          ,     ?       ,   (        ) -        .. 

     ?      -      ,     .           ,     . ?

  ,      ?

----------

> ,      ,    .


" !" ()    .

----------

> ,      ,    .


 ,     ,      .   , ,   ,   . 

,  ,             ,  ,   ,         (      ).

----------

> ,  ,


   ..    , -   ?

----------

> ..    , -   ?


 !!!!

----------

> ..    , -   ?


, , )))       )

----------

> , , )))       )


 



> 


?

----------

> ?


 ""   . 3  313 , ,     . ,     ,          .            ,     .         . ,     ,   )

----------

> ,     .


   ,   " "  -      ?

----------


## 365

> )


      ,     .
  ,         .     ,       ..,     ..,     ..,  ,  ,  - .
   ???

----------

!        .   ( ..)       .     .     .           ,     .          .

----------


## .

,     ?     ?

----------


## Puzik

?

----------


## .



----------


## Puzik

> 


!

----------

!       .   ,      .    .  ,         ?

----------

> !       .   ,      .    .  ,         ?


      -   !

----------

> -   !


       ?  ?   ,       ?     2020     2021

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

- .

----------

> - .


       ?   2020?

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

1  (. 1 . 4.5  ).

----------

,       .

 .



?

----------

